# Dann nehmen sich doch einfach einen zusätzlichen Monitor mit auf Dienstreise....



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2012)

Wenn ich so etwas lese, kommt mir doch wieder die Galle hoch:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/62963366

Anstatt eine Software so zu gestalten, damit man damit auf handesüblicher
Hardware arbeiten kann, kommen solche Lössungen. Durch reichliches Lesen in
diesen Forum ist den Endwicklern also bewusst geworden, das an der Ergonomie 
etwas schiefgelaufen ist. Da fehlen einen die Worte.


----------



## M-Ott (6 August 2012)

Ich habe gerade erstmal auf's Datum des Beitrags geguckt.
Es ist erschreckenderweise kein Aprilscherz.


----------



## M-Ott (6 August 2012)

Habe gerade die tolle Überschrift bemerkt:
"Wie wird mit einem Notebook ein weiterer Breitbildmonitor angesteuert, um das 
Arbeiten mit STEP 7 (TIA Portal) V11 *NOCH* *KOMFORTABLER* zu gestalten?"
"Halbwegs erträglich" hätte es eher getroffen.


----------



## vollmi (6 August 2012)

Das Tragische ist doch. Ich habe mir angewöhnt auf der Baustelle einen zweiten Monitor dabeizuhaben, vonwegen gleichzeitig Excel und Step7, PDFs etc. 
Also eigentlich bräuchte ich jetzt noch einen dritten Monitor?

Oder endlich die richtigen Argumente um Chefe dazu zu bringen mir ein neues PG zu kaufen.
http://www.dell.com/de/p/alienware-m18x-r2/pd

mfG René


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das Tragische ist doch. Ich habe mir angewöhnt auf der Baustelle einen zweiten Monitor dabeizuhaben, vonwegen gleichzeitig Excel und Step7, PDFs etc.
> Also eigentlich bräuchte ich jetzt noch einen dritten Monitor?
> 
> Oder endlich die richtigen Argumente um Chefe dazu zu bringen mir ein neues PG zu kaufen.
> ...



Dann nehme ich doch lieber das neue MacbookPro mit Retina-Display.




Und dazu noch eine große Lupe!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 August 2012)

Retina Display?
Laut c't hat das Display zwar mehr Pixel, man kann dort aber nicht mehr Informationen darstellen. Dann müsste man schon Windows auf den Macbook installieren, da soll das zumindest teilweise nutzbar sein.

Ein Problem bei TIA ist ja das fast völlige fehlen von Dialogen. 
Für alle Einstellungen wo früher (tm) üblicherweise Dialoge verwendet wurden, gibt es jetzt diese unsäglichen "Felder" (oder wie man das auch immer nennen will). Diese "Felder" muss man nun andauernd in der Position und in der Größe zurechtschieben, weil sie entweder zu klein sind dass man nichts findet, oder zu groß dass sie andere Fenster stören. Genauso nervig sind irgendwelche Fehler-Popups die einem vor der Maus rumschwirren wenn man noch am eintippen ist, aargh.

Was auch lustig ist, dass die sich bestimmte Schaltflächen ganz nach Lust und Laune mal aktivieren und deaktivieren.
Beispielsweise die für Programm übersetzen und laden. Erstmal muss man an eine willkürliche Stelle klicken damit sich überhaupt der Übersetzen-Button mal aktiviert. Wenn man es geschafft hat dass dieser aktiviert ist (und auch gleich der Laden-Button aktiviert wurde), man dann übersetzen ausgeführt hat, deaktivieren sich alle Buttons wieder auf magische Weise. Oder ist das nur bei mir so?

Selbst bei einem 1920x1200 Pixel Display ist man nur dabei völlig überflüssigerweise Rumzuklicken und Fenster zurechtziehen. Das saugt gewaltig!


Aber dann denkt man mal man hat eine sinnvolle Funktion entdeckt:
- Konstanten -
Schönes Ding, entfallen die 0/1 Merker und die zur Inbetriebnahme. Macht man sich eine schöne 1-Signal Konstante, diese lässt sich aber in FUP nicht verschalten   Wertkonstanten funktionieren aber auch in FUP. 
Man könnte das Drecks-Programm in die Tonne treten, wenn man nicht irgendwann quasi gezwungen wäre damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2012)

Das schlimme daran ist, das der gleiche Fehler wie bei WinCCflexibel gemacht wird
oder sogar Potenziert. Ich kann nicht verstehen warum die da so ignorant sind, welche
Deppen waren da Beta-Tester. Es sind jetzt nach über einen Jahr keine Verbesserungen 
oder Anpassungen zu Endecken.


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Retina Display?
> Laut c't hat das Display zwar mehr Pixel, man kann dort aber nicht mehr Informationen darstellen. Dann müsste man schon Windows auf den Macbook installieren, da soll das zumindest teilweise nutzbar sein.



Stimmt fast: http://www.maclife.de/mac/software/...t-retina-display-volle-aufloesung-statt-hidpi

Aber dann benötigt man wirklich eine Lupe und bei den TIA-Kontrasten in Tabellen erkennt man sicher kaum etwas. Siemens hat an alles gedacht, auch daran, ein Macbook Pro mit Retina-Display für TIA unbrauchbar zu machen.


----------



## vollmi (6 August 2012)

Denkst du Siemens hat eine stille Übereinkunft mit Samsung?

Wird Samsung wohl in den nächsten Wochen das 17 Zoll Display mit einer 2560x1600 Auflösung vorstellen?

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (6 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... welcheDeppen waren da Beta-Tester.
> ...


wenn ich ihn damals richtig verstanden habe:


bike schrieb:


> Bei uns im Werk zum Beispiel


aber:





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @sailor
> jetzt warte doch erst einmal, richtiges Arbeiten ist doch sowieso erst
> ab SP1 möglich. Mann sollte Siemens für da neue Produkt diese Zeit
> geben. Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben, aber ein Siemens Mitarbeiter
> ...


Tja, Helmut, in die Fußstapfen des GUI-Designers wollte für Dich wohl keiner treten 

Unzufriedene Menschen zufrieden zu stellen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, solange diese Menschen ihre innere Einstellung und die Einstellung zu sich selbst nicht verändert haben. Obwohl sie selbst ihr größter Feind sind, sich selbst im Wege stehen, suchen diese Menschen die Ursachen ihrer Unzufriedenheit ausserhalb ihrer eigenen Person.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Unzufriedene Menschen zufrieden zu stellen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, solange diese Menschen ihre innere Einstellung und die Einstellung zu sich selbst nicht verändert haben. Obwohl sie selbst ihr größter Feind sind, sich selbst im Wege stehen, suchen diese Menschen die Ursachen ihrer Unzufriedenheit ausserhalb ihrer eigenen Person.



Was ist das denn für eine gequierlte Kacke??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine gequierlte Kacke??



@perfekter, 
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

noch nie einem unzufriedenem Menschen begegnet? oder kennt ihr keinen anderen Zustand? Ich war schon immer und bin auch heute noch immer noch ein wenig unzufrieden. Eine wertvolle Triebfeder meines Tuns und Seins. Aber auch eine heftige Schikane für mein Sein.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @perfekter,
> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Sorry Helmut, aber zum Beifall hätte der Danke-Knopf genügt. Papageien mag ich ja nicht so besonders. Gerne darfst Du auch Deine persönliche Meinung dazu ausdifferenziert darstellen, gerne darfst Du nachfragen, wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst, aber schlicht nur mit "das ist Quatsch" zu reagieren, empfinde ich als echt schwach.


----------



## mariob (7 August 2012)

Mensch perfekter,
bitte etwas mehr easy. Ist doch nicht existenzbedrohend.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2012)

@Perfektionist:
Die Diskussion geht in diesem Thread eigentlich im Grunde um TIA und nicht um menschliche Charakterzüge oder dergleichen.
Mir persönlich fällt auf, dass du immer seltener themenbezogen antwortest und stattdessen immer mehr philosophischen oder esoterischen Aussagen die Threads "unterwanderst"

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 August 2012)

... aber um mal bei der Esoterik zu bleiben :
Wenn ich etwas "nicht gut" finde und viele Andere sehen das genau so ... und es gibt eigentlich niemanden, der es "gut" findet - warum muss dann ich und alle die Anderen meine/deren Einstellung ändern ? Wer macht da dann nun den Fehler ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vollmi (7 August 2012)

Naja das "die meisten finden es nicht gut" ist schwierig zu wiederlegen. Denn üblicherweise melden sich in Foren weniger Leute mit Aussagen *Boah ist das geil, und ich hab überhauptkeine Probleme und es funktioniert alles wie angedacht* sondern es werden eher Fragen bei Problemen gestellt und Aussagen gemacht.

Das ist im SPS-forum nicht anders als in jedem beliebigen Autoforum, Modellbauforum oder Bordellfanforum.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2012)

@Rene:

Du hast sicherlich Recht mit deiner Aussage.
Siemens hat viele gute Ansätze in TIA verwirklicht. Allerdings die Kritik am Userinterface und speziell der Platzverschwendung auf dem Bildschirm ist wohl unbestritten.
Dass die Hotline nun Ratschläge zum Einrichten eines 2. Bildschirms erteilt, zeugt ja auch von einer gewissen "Hilflosigkeit" 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 August 2012)

Hallo,

beruhigen tut uns das zwar nicht , aber die auf dem Forum-Treffen 
gezeigte TwinCAT3-Oberfläche war doch ähnlich voll.

Zudem ist der Instandhalter ja auch nicht im Dual-Monitor-Modus
unterwegs.

Vielleicht lassen sich die Hersteller noch zu einer abgespeckten 
bzw. konfigurierbaren Oberfläche bewegen. Da hilft aber nur 
Meckern ... steter Tropfen usw.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:
> Die Diskussion geht in diesem Thread eigentlich im Grunde um TIA und nicht um menschliche Charakterzüge oder dergleichen.
> Mir persönlich fällt auf, dass du immer seltener themenbezogen antwortest und stattdessen immer mehr philosophischen oder esoterischen Aussagen die Threads "unterwanderst"
> 
> ...


ach, die Kollegen von Siemens als farbenblind und Deppen zu bezeichnen, ist also in Ordnung? Solche Beschimpfungen zeugen doch nur von der Unzufriedenheit der Urheber. Und da will ich was dagegen setzen.

Ich kann auch mit einem Bildschirm mit TIA arbeiten, vielleicht sogar auf einem Netbook. Zumindest geht es auf einem Netbook, Flex erträglich zu betreiben, wenn man (ich) nur was kleineres vor hat. Und wenn nun mal endlich meine ängstlich scheuen Kunden nun auch mal begreifen würden, dass die Oberfläche nicht schlimmer ist als bei Flex und dass alles, was sie befürchten und zu bekritteln haben nur Vorwände sind, um nichts Neues anfassen zu müssen, dann wäre viel geholfen. Zumindest mir. Aber ne, da wird sich um die Zahnpastatube gestritten, obwohl wir das, was drin ist, täglich brauchen und gebrauchen (oder mindestens mal gebrauchen könnten). Und das mit dem steten Tropfen? Gemeckert ist schnell - besser gemacht wie? Setzt sich doch mal einer von Euch ran, macht nen Farbvorschlag, stellt den hier rein! ...aber hier sind ja alle [edit] sorry: einige [/edit] so bissig, dass derjenige, der hier sowas wagen würde, mal aus Prinzip dann niedergemacht wird.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann auch mit einem Bildschirm mit TIA arbeiten, vielleicht sogar auf einem Netbook.
> ...



Erkläre das doch mal dem Support von Siemens, damit die 
nicht weiter so eine Unsinn verbreiten wie im Link hier: *#1*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2012)

Perfekter, 
ich und der (subjektive gefühlte) große Teil des Forum's ist mit der gestaltung von TIA unzufrieden.
Ich habe auch schon einmal hier im Forum kunt getan das die mir persöhnlich die Farbgestalltung 
und die Anordnung von Step 7 (aktuelle Version 5.5) wesentlich besser gefällt. 

Im übrigen habe ich das schon mehrfach bei unseren Siemens Vertriebler, bei den Produktmanager
Region Nord und jeden anderen von Siemens (der es garnicht hören will) mitgeteilt, das mir das TIA
Portal, so wie es ist nicht gefällt, ich bin nicht so Naiv zu glauben das es etwas änderen wird.

Du scheinst einer der ganz wenigen hier zu sein der mit dem TIA Portal zufrieden ist und kanst es
anscheinend nicht akzeptieren, das es doch nicht so gut ist, anscheinend selbst deine Kunden nicht,
findest du das nicht komisch???

Was zu erwähnen wäre, nicht nur die Farbgebung und Anordnung der Fenster ist schlecht, das ding
ist immer noch eine Arbeitsbremse.

Nicht alles was neu ist, muss auch Gut sein....


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

Was stört an der Farbgebung? dem einen ists zu bunt, der andere ist froh, dass er nicht mit seiner Rot-Grün-Schwäche zu kämpfen hat.

Und was ist mit den Fenstern? Gut, die Doppelreiterei unten ist ein wenig sonderbar, das kann stören, muss nicht stören.

Und wegen Arbeitsbremse, also ich hab da Funktionen gefunden, die gibts bei classic einfach nicht. z.B. Querverweise von HMI zu SPS und zurück, Autosnapfunktionen im HMI-Editor, keine Ahnung, was es alles sonst noch war. Wenn ich nun endlich damit arbeiten dürfte.

Gemessen an Flex 2004-2007 ist TIA nun wirklich nicht schlimm. Mir kommt es vor, als müsse nun TIA in die Sippenhaft zu Flex und für Flex mitbüßen. Aus meiner Erfahrung mit TIA heraus ungerechtfertigter Weise.

Nicht alles, was neu ist, muss von Anfang an gut sein. TIA ist jedoch für mich brauchbar. Und dran gewöhnen werd ich mich. Und mag nicht drauf warten, dass da sich an den Äusserlichkeiten noch was ändert, damit ich dann die Freude dran hab, mich nochmals umstellen zu müssen.

Zudem sind neue Dinge stets zunächst eine Arbeitsbremse, wenn man das alte im Schlaf beherrscht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 August 2012)

Tja ... da kann man halt unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.
Mit der Farbgestaltung allein hätte ich auch kein Problem. Mit der Performance des Systems schon.
Darüber hinaus bin ich aber auch (vielleicht auch wegen meines Alters 8)) der Meinung, dass man nicht ein eingespieltes Frontend ändern muß nur um es zu ändern und um jeden zu zeigen, dass sich etwas (und wenn es auch nur das ist) geändert hat. Das mache ich mit meinen Maschinen auch nicht anders, was den Vorteil hat, dass wir einen Mitarbeiter (fast ohne Anlernen) von einer Maschine zu einer anderen Maschine umsetzen können - die beiden Maschinen machen möglicherweise vollkommen unterschiedlich Produkte und haben unterschiedlich Aggregat, werden aber gleich bedient. 
Natürlich kann man sich das Alles von Microsoft und Konsorten abschauen, die es einem ja vormachen und es damit begründen, dass die es ja auch so machen - aber bin ich denn ein Lemming, der einfach meinem Vor-Lemming hinterher läuft und alles so macht wie er ?

Wenn du sehen möchtest, wie ein Entwicklungssystem (auch) aussehen kann, dann installier dir mal Visual Studio. Nicht nur, dass es in der Usability seit 2008 (soweit kenne ich es) gleich geblieben ist - es ist auch hoch-performant und ich bin nicht gezwungen mit einem Riesen-Bildschirm zu arbeiten. Es ist natürlich schöner man hat einen ... 

Bezüglich deines Einwandes mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen : Ich denke mal, das Siemens nicht mal auf einen absolut berechtigten und absolut sinnvollen Vorschlag eingehen würde um ihn umzusetzen ... Warum auch, sie sind ja Siemens ...

Ist meine Meinung ...
Gruß
Larry


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was stört an der Farbgebung?



Also Perfektionist, ich gebe dir ja in vielem recht, aber wie du diese flaue unakzentuierte Farbgebung gut finden kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Die Farbgebung / Farbschema MUSS umschaltbar sein - BASTA - So wie bei z.B. EPLAN P8!

So eine Umschaltbarkeit ist das simpelste, was man programmieren kann - wenn man beim Lastenheft der Software soviel Intelligenz besessen hat das hineinzuschreiben.

Weiteres zum TIA - das auch viele Vorteile bietet - schreibe ich hier nicht, weil der Thread mir zu sehr zum rN- Polemik-Thread verkommt. Da haben es Argumente in jeder Form ohnehin schwer.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bezüglich deines Einwandes mit den Verbesserungsvorschlägen : Ich denke mal, das Siemens nicht mal auf einen absolut berechtigten und absolut sinnvollen Vorschlag eingehen würde um ihn umzusetzen ... Warum auch, sie sind ja Siemens ...



Vielleicht noch soviel zum Interesse von Siemens an Kundenmeinungen -  SIEMENS-Leute waren vor 4 Wochen extra aus Nürnberg angereist um sich von mir für 3,5 Stunden alle speziellen Kritikpunkte anzuhören. 

Frank


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch soviel zum Interesse von Siemens an Kundenmeinungen -  SIEMENS-Leute waren vor 4 Wochen extra aus Nürnberg angereist um sich von mir für 3,5 Stunden alle speziellen Kritikpunkte anzuhören.
> 
> Frank



Da mußt du ja für die eine ganz große Nummer sein. 
Ich hoffe, du hast vor Aufregung nicht die Hälfte vergessen!


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da mußt du ja für die eine ganz große Nummer sein.



Ich wurde vielleicht deswegen ausgewählt, weil ich nicht nur polemisiere 
sondern auch in der Lage bin die Kritikpunkte vernünftig aufzubereiten.
Am besten geht das nunmal Live mit Rechner und Beamer anstatt mittels EMails . 



Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast vor Aufregung nicht die Hälfte vergessen!



Ich habe vorher ein Liste erstellt:        GEHT GARNICHT (EXTREM SCHLIMM)  :-(    -- >  bis NAJA (könnte besser sein)  ;-)

Wenn die Zeit rum ist, hat dann auf alle Fälle die dicksten Brocken erledigt   

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2012)

Und, wie ist dein Eindruck, glaubst du es wird sich wirklich etwas ändern/verbessern?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Weiteres zum TIA - das auch viele Vorteile bietet - schreibe ich hier nicht, weil der Thread mir zu sehr zum rN- Polemik-Thread verkommt. Da haben es Argumente in jeder Form ohnehin schwer.



Genau ich werde jedes Pro-Argument zerfleischen, wenn den mal wirklich eins kommen würde.
Was war noch mal ein Heraustellungsmerkmal von TIA.... Ach ja die Farbe war extrem Kreativ 
und der Informationsgehalt auf dem Bildschirm ist enorm. Mann kann Quasi eine Komplette 
Anlage mit zig SPSen, HMI mit Quellcode in ein Fenster packen. 



IBFS schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch soviel zum Interesse von Siemens an Kundenmeinungen -  SIEMENS-Leute waren vor 4 Wochen extra aus Nürnberg angereist um sich von mir für 3,5 Stunden alle speziellen Kritikpunkte anzuhören.



Wohin sind Sie gereist, zu dir...? Du bist doch seit dem Forumstreffen befangen. Mit was haben die euch geschmiert?



EDIT: Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist das Sie die Archivierung herausgenommen haben ist völlig
unverständlich. UND das User genötigt werden selber Tools zu entwickeln ist doch wohl eine Frechheit
schlechthin http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54137-S7-Tools-für-TIA-Portal-V11-V1.0.0.0
Wohlgemerkt es ist keine Open Source Software, die nichts kostet.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

@Frank:
gut, die Farbgebung umschaltbar zu machen, kann ein Klacks sein, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Mit dem Grau in Grau kann ich mich aber arrangieren, dass da rote und grüne Punkte dann auf Gleichheiten und Differenzen der online/offline-Datenhaltung hinweisen, sticht für mich dann dadagegen wieder hervor.

@rn:
wozu die Archivierung? auf OS-Ebene kann ich packen, entpacken und (endlich!) durch Doppelklick auf die registrierte Projektdatei auch das Entwicklungssystem starten. Nix mehr mit diesem Durchsuchen-Quatsch im Manager. So, zerpflück nun dies...

...und was die Aufmerksamkeit der Siemens-Leute anbetrifft: auch von mir (vielleicht nach Mehrfachnennung) wurden Anregungen aufgegriffen und umgesetzt. Aber nachdem ich sagte, wie man es für mich als Anwender besser machen könnte. Und nicht nur gemeckert habe, was ich schlecht finde.


----------



## Paule (7 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Mit dem Grau in Grau kann ich mich aber arrangieren, dass da rote und grüne Punkte dann auf Gleichheiten und Differenzen der online/offline-Datenhaltung hinweisen, sticht für mich dann dadagegen wieder hervor.


Du kannst doch nicht die komplette Entwicklungszeit eines Programms (Grau in Grau) mir der "kurzen" Inbetriebnahmezeit vergleichen (online/offline-Darstellung).


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

Also wenn ich mir anschau, was für heisse Diskussionen geführt wurden um grüne, dann bernsteinfarbene Monochrommonitore, um den Wechsel von weiss auf schwarz zu schwarz auf weiss, dann erscheint für mich die Diskussion um die farb- (oder nichtfarb-) gebung von TIA als recht müßig und unnötig. Und wenn man einen Instler fragt, der wird bestätigen, dass er diese roten und grünen Punkte sehen will. Weil der ist nicht in irgendeiner Entwicklungszeit offline.


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (9 August 2012)

Nachdem ich nun einige Projekte mit dem TIA-Portal durchführen durfte/musste (sei dahingestellt) kann ich mich doch einigermassen damit anfreunden.

Klar, es hat noch einige dicke Böcke drin unter anderem den welchen ich hier hatte : http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/54185-UPDATE-TIA-Portal (Lösung siehe Seite 2)
Auch dass die De-/Archivierungsfunktion weg is nervt schon irgendwie. Klar zippen auf OS-Ebene aber ist irgendwie umständlich. 

Die Farbgestaltung ist wie überall sonst auch Geschmackssache. Ich find sie jetzt nicht besonders gut/schlecht. Ich finds okay. 

Allerdings gibts auch einige tolle Aspekte. Das Variabelnhandling find ich ganz gut. Oder auch der online-offline-Vergleich bein einloggen ist was ganz schönes.
Die "Doppel-Reiterei" unten ist etwas mühsam. Aber ich hab mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt. Also ich denke, dass man mit etwas Übung durchaus 
effizient damit arbeiten kann.

Die Portalansicht könnte man weglassen. Benötigt beim Starten jedoch auch nur 1 click.

Was ich wieder toll finde ist die Möglichkeit im Bausteinordner eigene Unterordner anzulegen.

Schlussendlich wissen wir, dass da für Siemens noch was zu tun ist. Geben wir ihnen noch ein wenig Zeit.
NOCH wird niemand gezwungen damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## Markus Rupp (9 August 2012)

Ebend für diese Pak-Problematik und noch viel tragender, für die fehlende Bereinigungsfunktion oder mangelnde Möglichkeit GSD-Dateien wieder loszuwerden habe ich ja mein Tool geschrieben. Was die Grüne Punkte an den Bausteinen angeht, muß ich sagen, das sie zwar nur nach etwas bedenkzeit korrekt sind, allerdings geht es ohne wirklich nur schwierig.

Auch ich denke das man hier garnicht so sehr in der falschen Richtung ist, leider ist es halt Schema "Flexible" welches hier vom türkissen riessen S angewandt wird.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 August 2012)

Was ist eigentlich damit dass man Parameter oder Variablen von Bausteinen jetzt nicht mehr verschieben kann (um z.B. die Reihenfolge zu ändern, oder von Stat nach Temp zu verschieben). 
Gibt es da einen Trick, oder ist das einer der vielen Vorteile von TIA?


----------



## MCerv (25 August 2012)

Ist schon echt erschreckend, das man beim TIA keine Weiterentwicklung sieht. Man bin ich froh, mich momentan mit SEW und CoDeSys rumzuschlagen. Gut, die Panels von SEW sind auch nicht die Besten und es gibt noch andere Klippen die man umschiffen muss, doch nichts ist perfekt! 
Ich kann jedoch mit der Software arbeiten! Sie ist für lau und läuft auf einem Monitor! :s10:


----------



## Perfektionist (26 August 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ist schon echt erschreckend, das man beim TIA keine Weiterentwicklung sieht.
> ...


man nicht, ich schon...


----------



## Ralle (26 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> man nicht, ich schon...



Marginal ist noch höflich ausgedrückt. Wenn man es wenigstens gepackt hätte die DB-Frage endgültig und ein für alle Mal richtig zu klären, aber so sind die nur ein wenig versteckt, was die Sache eher nur noch furchtbarer macht!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 August 2012)

was ist den mit den pnkten passiert, die letztes jahr von den siemensmitarbeitern am forumstreffen mitgenommen wurden! sind da nun schon welche erldigt?


----------



## Perfektionist (26 August 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> was ist den mit den pnkten passiert, die letztes jahr von den siemensmitarbeitern am forumstreffen mitgenommen wurden! sind da nun schon welche erldigt?


Tja, wenn ich das nun wüsste...

bei Classic hab ich auch schonmal ein wenig warten müssen, bis meine Produktanregungen aufgegriffen wurden 



Ralle schrieb:


> Marginal ist noch höflich ausgedrückt. Wenn man es wenigstens gepackt hätte die DB-Frage endgültig und ein für alle Mal richtig zu klären, aber so sind die nur ein wenig versteckt, was die Sache eher nur noch furchtbarer macht!


nun weiß ich nicht so recht, was Du da genau meinst...

Es gibt ja nun bei TIA dieses Stichwort optimierte Datenablage. Ob das die Abhilfe zu Deiner Frage darstellt, weiß ich nun nicht. Weil ich selbst ja nicht mit dem Neuen spielen darf


----------



## Ralle (27 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nun weiß ich nicht so recht, was Du da genau meinst...
> 
> Es gibt ja nun bei TIA dieses Stichwort optimierte Datenablage. Ob das die Abhilfe zu Deiner Frage darstellt, weiß ich nun nicht. Weil ich selbst ja nicht mit dem Neuen spielen darf



Optimal wäre sicher gewesen, wenn das exakt nach IEC funktionieren würde, also etwa wie bei Codesys, Variblendefinition, global, lokal, Gültigkeiten etc. Ich weiß, das hätte das System dann doch einer großen Änderung unterzogen.
Marginal, damit meine ich, dass nicht wirkliche Innovationen im TIA-Portal enthalten sind, außer ein paar Verbesserungen im Handling. Man hat es aber verstanden, durch das Weglassen einiger guter alter Features, wieder ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen.  Nach wie vor, muß man für jeden Sch... irgendwelche extra Pakete installieren und Licenzen kaufen. Das sollte sich bessern, hatte unser Siemens-Vertrreter eigentlich versprochen.


----------



## bike (27 August 2012)

Bei dem ganzen TIA fehlt mir noch der rote Faden.
Es ist kein Weg zu sehen, der irgend etwas leichter oder besser macht.

Step 7 hat seit Vers 2 eine gute Entwicklung genommen.
Doch TIA? Es ist nur eben anders.

Da es PCS 7 und NC gibt, bleibt uns Step7 noch länger erhalten, Gott sei Dank.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 August 2012)

So ein paar nette Dinge sind bei TIA aber schon hinzugekommen.
Z.B. dass man endlich in auch in FUP Arrays mit einer Variable als Index programmieren kann, oder die Formelbox.
 Ich habe bisher nur die 1200er damit programmiert, darum weiß ich nicht ob das bei der 300/400er Reihe auch funktioniert. Aber das sind eigentlich Funktionen die man auch im Step7 hätte integrieren können, denn selbst das AWL wird dort ja nochmal durch einen Übersetzer gejagt.

Was nervt sind die vielen Funktionen aus Step7 die weggefallen sind. 
Man kann in DBs oder in Schnittstellenbereichen keine Variablen mehr verschieben (über ausschneiden und einfügen), nur noch löschen und neu anlegen. Das "gehe zu Verwendungsstelle" funktioniert nicht mehr wenn man eine Variable in der Deklaration anklickt. 
Usw. usf... da ist soviel was nicht funktioniert.
Das "Intellisense" funktioniert lausig bis garnicht, die Oberfläche ist trägend lahm, beim Online-gehen wird immer ein kompletter Bausteinvergleich durchgeführt (toll wenn man eine relativ langsame Verbindung hat), dieser Nummern-Mist ist immer noch da.

Wenn man damit arbeiten MUSS fallen einem am Tag so viele Fehler auf dass man mehrere DIN-A4 Seiten vollschreiben könnte.

Aber wenn man sieht wie Siemens sich bei WinCC-flexible verhalten hat (z.B. diese klitzekleinen Variablenfelder die immer noch so sind), habe ich nicht viel Hoffnung dass sich bei TIA noch viel ändern wird.
Das Kind ist mit der Entscheidung eine komplett eigene GUI malen zu wollen in den Brunnen gefallen, und der Deckel ist drauf.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 August 2012)

den roten Faden sehe ich durchaus...

den roten Faden zu erkennen, setzt natürlich die Auseinandersetzung mit dem neuen (TIA) voraus


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 August 2012)

Ich seh's einfach so, in dem Zustand den die SOftware im Moment hat, ist es eigentlich eine Frechheit dafür Geld zu verlangen. Es wird bestimmt noch besser, die Frage ist nur wie lange das dauert...
Das doofe im Moment ist ja nur, das wenn man die neuen Panel einsetzen will, man schon TIA benutzen muß, da diese nicht in flexible eingebaut werden...

Achso noch @Thomas_v2.1:

Nein, die Array Adressierung geht nicht bei den 300er/400er CPUs...


----------



## M-Ott (28 August 2012)

Ich habe tatsächlich schon ein Projekt mit TIA gemacht und ich gebe den Kritikern völlig Recht!
Man hat zwar ein paar Punkte verbessert (z.B. das Variablenhandling zwischen SPS und HMI oder die projektübergreifenden Querverweise), man hat aber gleichzeitig so viele Sachen verändert, dass man sich in TIA als STEP7-5.x-Anwender nicht mehr heimisch fühlt. Um nur ein paar Punkte zu nennen, die DEUTLICH schlechter sind:

Die Favoritenleiste über dem KOP/FUP-Editor ist zwar keine schlechte Idee, aber die Tastaturkürzel gingen deutlich schneller, zudem hängt die Favoritenleiste und taucht nach Lust und Laune auch mal gar nicht auf.
Die Datei-"Philosophie" ist eher unbrauchbar. Man wird nur noch zum Abspeichern aufgefordert, wenn man das Projekt schließt, nicht mehr beim Schließen eines Bausteins oder der HW-Konfig oder etc., was in Verbindung mit der instabilen Software schon öfter dazu führte, dass ich Arbeit doppelt machen musste. Außerdem ist die Option zum Archivieren / Dearchivieren von Projekten völlig entfallen, was den Arbeitsfluss hemmt, da es jetzt doppelt so aufwendig ist, ein Projekt als "Version" abzulegen (früher: Achivieren unter einem anderen Namen, heute: Im Explorer Datei suchen, dann Archivieren, dann umbenennen).
Der Platzverbrauch auf dem Bildschirm ist gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit. Für die Editoren bleibt kaum Platz, während rundherum 20.000 Frames für jeden Scheiß geöffnet werden. Natürlich kann man die Frames ausblenden, so dass mehr Platz für die Editoren vorhanden ist, aber die unnötigen Animationen zum Aus- und Einblenden unterbrechen den Arbeitsfluss. Der Wechsel zwischen den unterschiedlichen Fenstern (SIMATIC-Manager, Editor, etc.) erlaubt eine deutlich flüssigere Arbeitsweise.
Die Performance an sich ist jenseits von gut und böse und kaum zu ertragen. Eine Aussage von unserem Siemens Kundenbetreuer war in etwa: "Mit der zukünftig besseren Hardware wird die Performance ja auch besser" Das ist so, als würde ich ein Auto mit einem katastrophalen Fahrwerk verkaufen mit dem Argument, irgendwann einmal würden ja auch die Straßen verbessert.
Das waren jetzt nur ein paar Dinge, die mir spontan eingefallen sind. Ich werde um TIA jedenfalls einen großen Bogen machen solange ich kann.


----------



## Perfektionist (30 August 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> ... man hat aber gleichzeitig so viele Sachen verändert, dass man sich in TIA als STEP7-5.x-Anwender nicht mehr heimisch fühlt.


ist Dir der Umstieg von S5 zu S7 und von Protool zu Flex auch so schwer gefallen?


----------



## M-Ott (30 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist Dir der Umstieg von S5 zu S7 und von Protool zu Flex auch so schwer gefallen?


Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht darum, dass etliche Funktionalitäten so verändert wurden, dass flüssiges Arbeiten deutlich erschwert wird. Zudem fehlt mir das Verständnis dafür, dass STEP7 V 5.x mit TIA so wenig gemein hat. Das ist so, als würde man sich ein neues Auto vom gleichen Hersteller kaufen und müsste daraufhin das Autofahren neu lernen, weil nicht einmal mehr das Gaspedal an der selben Stelle wäre (allerdings hätte man ein unglaublich "stylisches" Gaspedal).


----------



## Zefix (31 August 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> ...(allerdings hätte man ein unglaublich "stylisches" Gaspedal).


Geil, ich schmeiss mich grad weg vor lachen


----------



## Lupo (31 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist Dir der Umstieg von S5 zu S7 und von Protool zu Flex auch so schwer gefallen?



Das ist lustig !!!
Die ersten mir bekannten Step7-Versionen waren so a....langsam, dass es gar keine Rechner gar, auf denen die liefen. Ich glaube, dass Step7 erst mit Version 4.0 performant zu benutzen ging. Das reine Handling der SW selbst war aber für mich nie ein Thema gewesen.
Bei ProTool und WinCCFlexibel war es ungefähr genau so. Für mich war erst Flex2008 wirklich benutztbar, da ich mit der Fantasievollen Variablen-Anbindung, die Flex zu realisieren in der Lage war, lange nicht klargekommen bin und es deswegen abgelehnt habe. Handeln war aber auch nie das Thema.

@Perfektionist:    Stehst du bei Siemens auf der Gehaltsliste ? So eine rosarote Brille kann es doch nicht wirklich geben ?


----------



## SoftMachine (31 August 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:    Stehst du bei Siemens auf der Gehaltsliste ? So eine rosarote Brille kann es doch nicht wirklich geben ?



Dies hier ist kein MeikRohSofft- und auch kein LieNuukS-Forum, hier trifft sich fast alles aus der PLC-Branche !

Und von bestimmten Meinungen oder Ansichten einzelner  auf deren Arbeitsverhältnisse zu schliessen, geht wohl nicht so einfach.


Aber manche der Gehaltsempfänger, die du meinst,  sind hier sicher (meistens inkognito) auch kräftig dabei


----------



## Perfektionist (1 September 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:    Stehst du bei Siemens auf der Gehaltsliste ? So eine rosarote Brille kann es doch nicht wirklich geben ?


nöööhhh, Classic fand ich erst ab V5,3 wirklich gut. Aber bis dahin wars ein steiniger, harter Weg...


----------



## bike (1 September 2012)

Mich überrascht, dass es noch Firmen gibt, die so viel Zeit und Geld haben, um sich mit einem wirklich nicht echt brauchbaren Werkzeug herum zu schlagen.

Mir fiel der Umstieg von Step 5 auf S7, schon auf Ver 1.0, die zum Glück? nie verbreitet wurde und dann auf 2.1, das als erste Version verwendbar war, nicht schwer.
Doch TIA ist ein Frechheit, denn es gibt inzwischen so viel Erfahrung was Software nicht sein soll.
Danach hätte man sich richten können und für den Kunden ein Werkzeug entwickeln, das den wirklich unterstützt.

Schön ist, dass selbst Beschäftigte von BigS dies auch so sehen, doch die können leider nicht so wie sie wollen. ;-)


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (3 September 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Doch TIA ist ein Frechheit, denn es gibt inzwischen so viel Erfahrung was Software nicht sein soll.


Fehler zu finden ist leichter, als es besser zu machen. Ich jedoch kann die Fortschritte erkennen. Auch wenn sie größer sein könnten. Der Zugang zu S7 war jedoch für mich alles andere als barrierefrei.


----------



## bike (4 September 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Fehler zu finden ist leichter, als es besser zu machen. Ich jedoch kann die Fortschritte erkennen. Auch wenn sie größer sein könnten. Der Zugang zu S7 war jedoch für mich alles andere als barrierefrei.



Falsch.
Der Hauptfehler war, ein solch fehlerhaftes Produkt auf den Markt zu schicken.

Jetzt jeden kleinen Bugfix als großer Errungenschaft zu feiern ist in meinen Augen einfach unfair.
Der Kunde hat für den Mist schliesslich bezahlt.


bike


----------



## vollmi (4 September 2012)

Dann würde nich so ein System auf den Markt kommen, denn Fehlerfrei ist sowas nie. Das ist garnicht möglich.

Und ganz ehrlich. Step7 war IMHO wesentlich weniger weit als es das Licht des Marktes erblickte.

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (4 September 2012)

ich für meinen Teil kann feststellen, dass mir Flex2004 den letzten Nerv raubte, ich meine Unzufriedenheit damit, also Flex, hier im Forum abreagierte.

Flex hat mich an den Rand des Burnout gebracht, zusammen mit einem Stückchen Midlifecrises.

Weil nichts von dem, was ich tun wollte, funktionierte.

Bei V11 war in der Erstausgabe das Problem mit den Multiinstanzen in der Visu. Da ich aber zunächst ein Altprojekt, das ich seinerzeit mit Einzelinstanzen gemacht habe, bearbeitete, fiel das zunächst nicht auf. Dementsprechend zornig hab ich das Ding dann ins Eck geknallt, als das dann zu Tage trat und wusste dann, warum die Erstausgabe hinter vorgehaltener Hand nur für die 1200er freigeben war.

Mit SP1 konnte ich dann alles machen, was ich seither gemacht habe. Aber der Kunde bestand darauf, dass die Classic-Version, ein älterer Programmstand, den ich dann nochmal ein wenig anpassen musste aber abgespeckt blieb, dann benutzt wurde.

Und mit SP2 liegt nun endlich ein zeitgemäßer 64-Bit Stand vor, mit dem ich alles machen könnte, würde V11 nicht so schlecht geredet.

Bei mir müsste Siemens nicht mehr weiterhin für 2004 büßen. Von (für mich wenigen) Anfangskrankheiten abgesehen, habe ich das Vertrauen in V11, das sich bei mir die Firma Siemens mit der veröffentlichung von Flex2008 zurückerobert hat.


----------

